# Buy MacBook get iPod offer still going on?



## Musab Radja (May 29, 2007)

Does that offer still go on? I am getting the $1099 MacBook, do you still get the iPod with it?


----------



## Musab Radja (May 29, 2007)

never mind, I'm just gonna get an iPod touch. thanks. thread should be closed or whatever.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

You can just mark it solved.

If your thread is solved, please mark it solved by clicking Mark Solved and Perform Action in the thread tools menu at the top of a thread.


----------

